# Big ol browns



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Made it out a while ago to fish some out of state water with a few friends. We were there for 4 days, and I reckon we all caught about 100 fish each. It was incredible catching!























































It was an amazing trip. I'm actually headed back over Thanksgiving to hopefully catch some bigger ones!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are great browns! Nice trip.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

LOAH said:


> Those are great browns! Nice trip.


Thanks! They were so amazing to see. Just awe inspiring.

The first one measured out a quarter-inch shorter than your recent big one! 26 on the nose, but with a girth of 18.5 inches. Thing was a toad.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish, I hope to be on some of those soon.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Somewhere in Idaho?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Spencer,those are hogs.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Almost looked kinda like Provo River to me... haha.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Nah, this wasn't in Idaho. I was sworn to secrecy by the buddy that took me up there, even though the river is pretty well known.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice job Spencer. I haven't caught fish that big for a long time, looks like a fun trip.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Strawberry River would be my guess?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

4pointmuley said:


> Strawberry River would be my guess?


Nah, I went out of state for this trip. Headed back over Thanksgiving, actually. Didn't want to spend the holiday at my aunt's house in Vegas so I'm headed up to catch more big browns!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

So did you catch any big ones?:smile: Just kidding, Spencer. Nice browns for sure!


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Digging the beard. The browns are pretty sweet too.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

beautiful fish! Now that I am getting too old to wade waters other than a small creek the memories of fish like that still puts a smile on my face. Congratulations they are truly Memory Makers.


----------



## Fishsticker (Dec 19, 2014)

I grew up fishing that river. Not that secret when you include the background.


----------

